# personhood



## chentao

Does anybody know how to translate 'personhood' in Spanish?


----------



## scrabble

What about "individualidad"? I can't think of any other word, sorry.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿Un poquito de contexto, Chentao, a ver si te podemos ayudar?
EVA.


----------



## chentao

He aqui el contexto:

Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos personhood

Gracias EvaVigil y Scrabble!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿Qué tal "calidad de persona"?
Individualidad también me parece bien.
No estoy tan segura de personalidad.
Saluditos, Chentao, y bienvenido al foro.
EVA.


----------



## chentao

Yo tambien habia llegado a la misma conclusion, 'calidad de persona', pero estoy buscando una unica palabra, ya que en el texto aparece muchas veces.

Muchas gracias Eva!
Por cierto, seria bienvenid*a*!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Sorry, Chentao!
¡Bienvenidísima!
EVA.


----------



## Lutino

Quizá aquí se refiere a "humanidad", "calidad humana" no suena natural, aunque humanidad tampoco me acaba de convencer como traducción aunque se refiera a ello. A lo mejor podríamos traducirlo como: Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les humanicemos.


----------



## alc112

Podria ser
Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos *sentimientos*
que opinan?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Pues yo creo que se entenderá la mar de bien si lo traduces como 'una personalidad'. Lo de _personhood _ es un invento, por lo que cabría inventarse también 'personidad' o 'personismo', pero, aparte de sonar horroroso, todo el mundo pensaría que se trata de una traducción automática o de un error. 
No me convence la propuesta de 'calidad de persona', lo siento.


----------



## Lutino

Sí, me gusta. Dándole vueltas a esto, quizá yo utilizaría tendrán en lugar de poseerán.


----------



## lauranazario

Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos *personhood* = Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos *personificación*.

Baso mi planteamiento en que:
1. personificación = acción y efecto de personificar.
2. Personificar =  atribuir vida o acciones o cualidades propias del ser racional al irracional, o a las cosas inanimadas, incorpóreas o abstractas.
[Fuente: DRAE. Todos los derechos reservados]

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lutino

Personificar está aquí totalmente fuera de contexto, la personificación se realiza sobre todo en poesía. Aquí no habla de personificar al robot si no que se está hablando de darle atributos humanos, es decir se le dan realmente, un robot no es ni inanimado, ni abstracto ni incorpóreo.


----------



## Chaucer

chentao said:
			
		

> He aqui el contexto:
> Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos personhood
> Gracias EvaVigil y Scrabble!



Una sugerencia:
*la propiedad de persona*

*la propiedad de [ser] persona*


----------



## lauranazario

Lutino said:
			
		

> Personificar está aquí totalmente fuera de contexto, la personificación se realiza sobre todo en poesía. Aquí no habla de personificar al robot si no que se está hablando de darle atributos humanos, es decir se le dan realmente, un robot no es ni inanimado, ni abstracto ni incorpóreo.



Respetuosamente difiero, Lutino.
Si lees nuevamente las definiciones del DRAE, verás que la palabra está utilizada correctamente. El hecho de que la _personificación_ sea una herramienta muy utilizada como recurso literario, ello no significa que es su único uso.

Como nota al calce, un robot SI es un objeto inanimado porque no tiene vida propia.

Del DRAE... 
*inanimado, da*. (Del lat. inanimatus).
1. adj. Que no tiene alma (espiritual).
2. adj. Que no tiene alma (principio sensitivo de los animales).
3. adj. Que no da señales de vida.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## NI120919

UNa buena opción seria personalidad o identidad
Aqui tienes información para concluir en esto

Category Tree:
abstraction
╚attribute
╚personality
╚identity; personal_identity; individuality
╚personhood 

ojala te sirva


----------



## Chaucer

Personification is a subjective process that, yes, attributes human qualities to actions or things in the objective world; but does not actually give or grant or create life in the personified object: no change in reality takes place, only in its image. You can personify a robot, give it life by attributing human qualities to it, but only subjectively so, in the mind where rests its image. Go to touching an actually "personified" robot (say, without it's battery), and it is not going to respond with the actual life or human quality attributed to it; it will remain a hunk of metal. Personification is a process that works on, or is worked on by, the personifier's point of view.

And you can personify a person-- as being the Devil himself, an angel, God's Gift to Men-- but the person remains just that, a person.

Dr. Frankenstein gave life to the Monster in the fictional reality of _Frankenstein_; Mary Shelley personified the monster and his actions with human qualities to direct and control the reader's view and understanding of the character.

Politicians personify their opponents too, usually negatively, for their constituents' benefit. Sr. Arbusto is personified as God himself by his supporters. But the sad objective reality remains unchanged. No amount of personification will ever change his babble into the WORD.

I'll base my opinion on the DRAE itself, that states that personification is an *attribution* (not a giving, granting, or creation) of actual life; and on all the other major dictionaries which state the same.


----------



## vic_us

chentao said:
			
		

> He aqui el contexto:
> 
> Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos personhood
> 
> Gracias EvaVigil y Scrabble!



Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos *calidad o* *categoría de persona. *


----------



## cuchuflete

Lutino said:
			
		

> Quizá aquí se refiere a "humanidad", "calidad humana" no suena natural, aunque humanidad tampoco me acaba de convencer como traducción aunque se refiera a ello. A lo mejor podríamos traducirlo como: Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les humanicemos.



Se me ocurre que podríamos decir también...


Los *políticos* poseerán alma tan pronto como les humanicemos.

Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Se me ocurre que podríamos decir también...
> 
> 
> Los *políticos* poseerán alma tan pronto como les humanicemos.
> 
> Cuchu



Yo, Cuchu, humildemente sugiero lo siguiente:

Los *políticos *dejarán de poseer alma tan pronto como los fumiguemos.


----------



## Steve

I suppose this term personhood is politically correct language for manhood....


----------



## Lutino

Lauranazario debes tener en cuenta las colocaciones y contextos, en castellano jamás se utilizaría personificar a un robot, si no humanizarlo, darle sentimientos, etc. A estas alturas deberías saber que una de las premisas de la Traductología es la "dynamic equivalence" y que los significados primarios y la literaridad se las dejamos a los de la vieja escuela. Hay que traducir sentidos no palabras.


----------



## lauranazario

Lutino said:
			
		

> Lauranazario debes tener en cuenta las colocaciones y contextos, en castellano jamás se utilizaría personificar a un robot, si no humanizarlo, darle sentimientos, etc. A estas alturas deberías saber que una de las premisas de la Traductología es la "dynamic equivalence" y que los significados primarios y la literaridad se las dejamos a los de la vieja escuela. Hay que traducir sentidos no palabras.



Lutino,
Lo que a estas alturas SI sé es que hay que respetar los puntos de vista que pueda tener cada persona, siempre y cuando se basen en planteamientos sustentables. Por mi parte, he planteado y sustentado mi opinión como traductora... y sólo puedo llegar hasta allí ya que me es humanamente imposible cambiar la opinión de un semejante (eso es un proceso muy personal). 
Respeto tu opinión aunque no la comparto. Como dicen los abogados: "_let the record show that we have stipulated our differences_." 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

chentao said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how to translate 'personhood' in Spanish?





*Personalidad*, *calidad de persona*


----------



## Lutino

Creo que has malinterpretado mis palabras, mira voy a ser más claro, personificar en castellano y principalmente en España es abstracto, en el sentido de que es un proceso figurativo, yo si personifico algo es en un ambiente meramente abstracto no físico, sin embargo si quiero darle "personhood" puedo hacer una serie de cosas como darle movimiento, sentimientos, etc, todo lo que la ciencia me permita, eso sería un hecho, mientras personificar no lo sería, ya que le doy atributos humanos a algo que no lo tiene pero de forma figurada.


----------



## Harshil

Hola,

como se dice en Es. la palabra "personhood"?

quiero decir: "sin los hombres, las mujeres en la obra no tienen el mismo 'personhood'".

gracias.


----------



## herbie

Español no es mi lengua materna, y por eso no estoy segura.  ¿Quizás "estado de ser humano"?  ("state of being human")


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,
para mo es *personalidad*


----------



## mariposa87

Significas, en ingles algo como identidad cuando dices "personhood" ? Quiza identidad sea mejor aqui...


----------



## América

Hola hay otro hilo sobre este tema.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13109

Creo que la deifinición de Laura Nazario (LN) le queda muy bien en tu caso.


----------



## Miquel Andâo Gattaëlo

Los robots poseerán alma tan pronto como les otorguemos *autonomía*.

Dicho sea de paso: lo dudo..


(Estoy haciendo méritos para poder postear https..)


----------



## ORSINI

¿Cómo podríamos traducir la palabra PERSONHOOD?

Aparece un contexto donde se compara a mamíferos superiores, como los delfines, con los humanos.


----------



## Masood

ORSINI said:


> ¿Cómo podríamos traducir la palabra PERSONHOOD?
> 
> Aparece un contexto donde se compara a mamíferos superiores, como los delfines, con los humanos.


Can you give us the sentence, please?


----------



## ORSINI

Aquí la tienes:
"Cetaceans fit the philosophical definition of personhood"


----------



## jasminasul

Quizá "humanidad".


----------



## SydLexia

Quizas si cambias la frase puedes utilizar "ser personas" o "pueden calificarse como personas".

syd


----------



## ORSINI

lo encuentro demasiado literal. Para mí se refiere "a lo que nos convierte en personas", pero es una expresión muy larga.

¿Algún intento más?

Thank you, folks!


----------



## jasminasul

Creo que el autor está evitando ser antropocéntrico, y por eso no ha utilizado la palabra "humanity". No entiendo que una traducción pueda ser demasiado literal: es errónea, inexacta o lo que sea.


----------



## SydLexia

jasminasul said:


> Creo que el autor está evitando ser antropocéntrico, y por eso no ha utilizado la palabra "humanity".<snip>...


Exactamente. Se trata de ampliar la definición de 'persona' para que abarque otros seres que no son humanos.

"Los cetaceos se pueden considerar como 'personas', según la definición filosófica del término."

syd


----------



## ORSINI

Me encantan estas discusiones.
Muchas gracias a ambos, por fin se ha dilucidado.
Me quedo con la frase final de Syd.
Saludos.


----------



## jasminasul

Sí, yo también creo que es perfecto.


----------



## chechus13

Hola! Reavivo este topic porque estoy en dificultades...

Para iniciar, soy psicóloga y traductora... y me encuentro traduciendo un texto acerca de la demencia y en especial un autor que toma el término PERSONHOOD, (encima se repite constantemente!!!)... y lo utiliza en su obra para hablar, justamente, de aquello que hace a un sujeto "humano"... pero pudiendo utilizar otras palabras que existen en el vocabulario, utiliza este neologismo... 

Claramente PERSONHOOD no es:
ni individualidad (existe INDIVIDUALITY)
ni personalidad (existe PERSONALITY, además no tiene que ver con las características de esa persona, su carácter, sus rasgos, sino qué hace a un sujeto humano)
ni condición humana (ya que existe HUMAN CONDITION)

el autor lo define en un momento dado: 
As a lead  into  the  discussion  in  this paper   and   in  a  very  general   sense,  personhood  can   be understood as, the attributes possessed by human  beings that make  them  a person. 

por que??? POR QUÉEEE??? tengo que entregar este paper a una colega para un congreso de ética en la gerontología, y la verdad, a 1 día de la entrega, sigo dudando qué término es el adecuado...


Concepto de persona? Condición de persona? qué hace a alguien ser persona??? su humanidad??? Se refiere a qué hace a ESTE sujeto un ser humano, o qué lo hace ser persona, en contraste con otras posturas (explícitas o implícitas) que los exluyen de esta categoría, ya que en muchos casos personas con demencia u otras enfermedades degenerativas quedan fuera del concepto de PERSONA por la pérdida de las habilidades cognitivas... 

alguien tiene alguna idea nueva?
se les ocurre algo???
estoy "toying" entre concepto, categoría y condición... claramente no es algo que pueda resolverse rápidamente y con una sola palabra

Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Galathil

chechus13 said:


> Hola! Reavivo este topic porque estoy en dificultades...
> 
> Para iniciar, soy psicóloga y traductora... y me encuentro traduciendo un texto acerca de la demencia y en especial un autor que toma el término PERSONHOOD, (encima se repite constantemente!!!)... y lo utiliza en su obra para hablar, justamente, de aquello que hace a un sujeto "humano"... pero pudiendo utilizar otras palabras que existen en el vocabulario, utiliza este neologismo...
> 
> Claramente PERSONHOOD no es:
> ni individualidad (existe INDIVIDUALITY)
> ni personalidad (existe PERSONALITY, además no tiene que ver con las características de esa persona, su carácter, sus rasgos, sino qué hace a un sujeto humano)
> ni condición humana (ya que existe HUMAN CONDITION)
> 
> el autor lo define en un momento dado:
> As a lead  into  the  discussion  in  this paper   and   in  a  very  general   sense,  personhood  can   be understood as, the attributes possessed by human  beings that make  them  a person.
> 
> por que??? POR QUÉEEE??? tengo que entregar este paper a una colega para un congreso de ética en la gerontología, y la verdad, a 1 día de la entrega, sigo dudando qué término es el adecuado...
> 
> 
> Concepto de persona? Condición de persona? qué hace a alguien ser persona??? su humanidad??? Se refiere a qué hace a ESTE sujeto un ser humano, o qué lo hace ser persona, en contraste con otras posturas (explícitas o implícitas) que los exluyen de esta categoría, ya que en muchos casos personas con demencia u otras enfermedades degenerativas quedan fuera del concepto de PERSONA por la pérdida de las habilidades cognitivas...
> 
> alguien tiene alguna idea nueva?
> se les ocurre algo???
> estoy "toying" entre concepto, categoría y condición... claramente no es algo que pueda resolverse rápidamente y con una sola palabra
> 
> Mil gracias!!!



Pero no te mortifiques, inventa la palabra y ya, alguna vez alguien tiene que hacerlo, claro, si la escribes tienes que redactar un glosario donde definas y des la descripción y expliques la razón de acuñar ese nuevo término ( porque por lo visto en Español no existe esa palabra). Podría ser "personidad" si aplicamos un poco de lógica.


----------



## chechus13

si, ya lo pensé... pero sería darme ciertas licencias y además tiene su riesgo, el de que se traduzca de otra forma (si bien no encontré textos de ese autor o ese término ya traducido...) o tener que dar demasiada explicación a los ya expertos del tema (ese texto se va a utilizar para una ponencia en un congreso de ética y gerontología...
de todas formas me estoy inclinando por condición humana, personidad es otra opción


----------



## ORSINI

Hola Chechus:

Por lo que he encontrado se trata de "calidad de persona". Parece un poco largo pero podría servirte tal vez. No obstante, parece mejor aún el término *"personeidad".* Puedes mirar este link:

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_spanish/psychology/929689-personhood.html

¡Suerte!


----------



## ORSINI

Otro link que explica las diferencias entre personeidad y personalidad. A ver si es lo que quieres expresar con personhood:

http://www.mercaba.org/DicPC/P/personalidad_y_personeidad.htm


----------



## SydLexia

En el contexto de la demencia supongo que "personhood" es precisamente lo que la condición le roba al ser humano. ¿Es así?

syd


----------



## chechus13

syd: exactamente, lo que se discute es si justamente se puede decir que el demente pierde su "estatuto de persona" o "condición humana" o si esto va más allá de sus habilidades cognitivas...

Orsini: Si, ya había ojeado a este autor, pero me parece que su concepto de personeidad es muy metafísico en comparación con el concepto de personhood:
_"La expresión personeidad se refiere a lo básico, que no ha de concebirse como un sustrato, sino como una fuente de posibilidades y de transformaciones, como el fundamento de la historia personal y de la historia de la humanidad, como un centro de actividad personal, un fondo potencial de personalidad. La personeidad es el cohete único del que brotan las trayectorias varias y divergentes de la personalidad. Ese cohete ha sido puesto en el mundo por unos padres en un determinado tiempo y espacio. En cuanto comienza a desarrollarse o modificarse la persona humana, y no hay momento sin desarrollo o cambio, aparece la personeidad con la personalidad. Todo cuanto corresponde a la personalidad está incluido germinalmente en la personeidad, y brota de ella o se incorpora a ella. La personeidad es energía creadora que se despliega en personalidad." 


_Me gusta el debate que se arma en el otro link, claramente personhood no es personalidad, y es hasta opuesto a ésta, o sino opuesto, el trasfondo de ella... 

PERSONIDAD O PERSONEIDAD son buenos términos ya que definen con una sola palabra sin dar tantas vueltas, pero tendría que poner una llamada y explicar por qué usé ese término


----------



## Galathil

chechus13 said:


> syd: exactamente, lo que se discute es si justamente se puede decir que el demente pierde su "estatuto de persona" o "condición humana" o si esto va más allá de sus habilidades cognitivas...
> 
> Orsini: Si, ya había ojeado a este autor, pero me parece que su concepto de personeidad es muy metafísico en comparación con el concepto de personhood:
> _"La expresión personeidad se refiere a lo básico, que no ha de concebirse como un sustrato, sino como una fuente de posibilidades y de transformaciones, como el fundamento de la historia personal y de la historia de la humanidad, como un centro de actividad personal, un fondo potencial de personalidad. La personeidad es el cohete único del que brotan las trayectorias varias y divergentes de la personalidad. Ese cohete ha sido puesto en el mundo por unos padres en un determinado tiempo y espacio. En cuanto comienza a desarrollarse o modificarse la persona humana, y no hay momento sin desarrollo o cambio, aparece la personeidad con la personalidad. Todo cuanto corresponde a la personalidad está incluido germinalmente en la personeidad, y brota de ella o se incorpora a ella. La personeidad es energía creadora que se despliega en personalidad."
> 
> 
> _Me gusta el debate que se arma en el otro link, claramente personhood no es personalidad, y es hasta opuesto a ésta, o sino opuesto, el trasfondo de ella...
> 
> PERSONIDAD O PERSONEIDAD son buenos términos ya que definen con una sola palabra sin dar tantas vueltas, pero tendría que poner una llamada y explicar por qué usé ese término




Como sucede en muchos textos científicos.


----------



## chechus13

sii... más o menos, en general suelen ser notas del autor, no notas del traductor... la figura del traductor debería ser implícita (salvo en algunos casos como Stratchey que traduce a Freud, pero bueno, Freud no era fácil de traducir!!!)
Gracias a todos, me decidí por personeidad


----------



## ORSINI

Chechus, qué difícil reto tenemos a veces los traductores y qué poco se valora nuestro trabajo.
Pensé que "personeidad" podría servirte porque si es un estado "previo" o potencial anterior a la forja de la personalidad, también podría valer para cuando esta se está diluyendo por la demencia. Puede que suene a metafísico como apuntas, pero es que no podemos despojar a la "persona" de ese elemento que tanto constituye al humano. 
En estos dos links encontrarás más aclaraciones y, a mi entender, me parece que por lo que explican "personhood" podría considerarse sinónimo de personeidad. Eso no quita para que aclares un poco su significado a pie de página. Y, sí, también se pone "N. del traductor" cuando hace falta.
Un placer participar en este foro.
Saludos a todos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beginning_of_human_personhood


----------



## chechus13

Gracias Orsini, si es verdad, es una tarea ardua...
La verdad que el término se explica durante todo el paper, por lo cual no siento la necesidad de agregar notas, lo cual me parece una práctica extrema, o en caso de traducir "eruditos" o casos extremos.
Ahora con más tranquilidad leo las definiciones que me mandaste
Finalmente me decidí por "personeidad", ya que por algo los autores utilizan un neologismo... no quiero reducirlo a una simplificación ya que justamente eliminaría aquello particular y único de este concepto... y ahora que estoy modificándolo en el artículo, veo que queda mucho mejor usar una sola palabra que "condición de persona", "concepto de persona"... se vuelve muy engorroso

Muchas gracias por sus aportes!!!


----------



## Galathil

Leyendo un texto de Wikipedia sobre lo de "personhood" o "personeidad", también habla sobre el principio del "selfhood", como se traduciría eso?


----------



## ORSINI

Bien apuntado, Galathil, yo también lo he leído y he pensado lo mismo. Pero dado que _personhood _y _selfhood_ parecen ser sinónimos, podríamos decir también personeidad para _selfhood_. ¿Alguien ha oído hablar de la "yoidad"? No suena bien...


----------



## chechus13

selfhood: mismidad


----------



## Galathil

ORSINI said:


> Bien apuntado, Galathil, yo también lo he leído y he pensado lo mismo. Pero dado que _personhood _y _selfhood_ parecen ser sinónimos, podríamos decir también personeidad para _selfhood_. ¿Alguien ha oído hablar de la "yoidad"? No suena bien...



Mira este "quote" de Wikipedia: _"one historical question has been: when does the soul enter the body? In modern terms, the question could be put instead: at what point does the developing individual develop personhood or selfhood?_"

En este caso podrían tener unas sutiles diferencias, aunque no es mi especialidad, también pueden ser simplemente sinónimos. En tal caso, podría decirse "yoidad" o "si-mismidad".

SyC


----------



## chechus13

ahí se puede traducir como "individualidad"
self: es el yo, la personalidad, lo que hace a alguien distinto del otro
person es un concepto más amplio, ya que implica qué hace a la "persona", justamente "persona" o "humano"
yo lo traduciría como: en qué momento de la evolución del sujeto desarrolla la "personeidad" (lo la condición humana) y la individualidad?


----------



## Mindful Translation

Cuando se refiere a otorgar "personhood" a un ser vivo para salvaguardar sus derechos, como por ejemplo, a los animales en cautiverio, cabe decir "categoría de persona". Por ejemplo: 

"Some activists say that all living things should have *personhood*, meaning they are entitled to rights just as people are."

"Algunos activistas dicen que a todos los seres vivos se les debe otorgar *la categoría de persona* para que tengan derechos, igual que los seres humanos".

Saludos cordiales,
Mindful Translation


----------



## Cramirez

chentao said:


> Does anybody know how to translate 'personhood' in Spanish?


We use it a lot in our psychotherapy trainings and we use the translation "la habilidad de ser persona". Thanks !!


----------

